# went to surgeon today...she wants me to wait a year?!



## milojrt (Apr 11, 2013)

They only did a biopsy on 1 nodule and said my thyroid is enlarged and "lumpy and bumpy" with what looks closer to 18 nodules. The initial pathologist report said a lot of colloid but doesn't appear to be cancerous. Said my blood work didn't indicate hypo or hyperthyroidism so come back in a year and do repeat ultrasound. Would it be wise to get a second opinion because she didn't think it was necessary to test for T3 or antibodies either....which are important in determining whether you're levels are all in sync aren't they? and with that many nodules you would think they'd check more than 1....there was 1 large on each side then lots of smaller ones around them and she checked the largest one on the right because that side is enlarged more than the left....or am I worried for nothing and waiting a year will be okay? I'm just really tired of feeling like crap and thinking I was going to get more answers.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

I suggest to get a second maybe a third opinion.....because you have all nodules and they need to be some thing done than wait a year....and checked your antibodies etc...that just my opinion


----------



## milojrt (Apr 11, 2013)

I asked the radiologist why he was only doing the one nodule and he said because even though they were different sizes and some looked more suspicious than others they were pretty much all the same so the same results would come out of each one, more than likely. Still makes me nervous but I assume he knows what he's talking about but I'm concerned that with all my symptoms especially the feeling like somethings stuck in my throat when I swallow and sometimes it's hard to make food go down that there would be no other treatments or tests for a year. She suggested I get a sleep study for my tiredness and take prevacid for my acid reflux and that my enlarged thyroid had nothing to do with my symptoms because all my blood work was normal. So frustrating to feel like they think I'm making all these things up!


----------



## milojrt (Apr 11, 2013)

She even told me that it seems like I switch from hypo to hyper from my symptoms so I should have my OB check my hormone levels because there might be something there also....OR you could run more thyroid panels instead of just TSH and T4!


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Do you have, Hashis and graves? You need to get that check asap to see what's really going on.....I don't, have nodules from what they said but I have a really enlarged goiter that's causing me problems, with breathing n swallowing.....so I'm getting mines removed....tell the doctor to check your t3 and t4 not just your tsh


----------



## milojrt (Apr 11, 2013)

I scheduled an appt with an actual endo for next week since I didn't realize until I read thr report again that's she's an ENT not an endo....so hopefully I'll get some more answers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

milojrt said:


> I asked the radiologist why he was only doing the one nodule and he said because even though they were different sizes and some looked more suspicious than others they were pretty much all the same so the same results would come out of each one, more than likely. Still makes me nervous but I assume he knows what he's talking about but I'm concerned that with all my symptoms especially the feeling like somethings stuck in my throat when I swallow and sometimes it's hard to make food go down that there would be no other treatments or tests for a year. She suggested I get a sleep study for my tiredness and take prevacid for my acid reflux and that my enlarged thyroid had nothing to do with my symptoms because all my blood work was normal. So frustrating to feel like they think I'm making all these things up!


Wow!!! I am so sorry for you right now. Clearly something is wrong w/your thyroid and clearly you are symptomatic.

Here are the tests.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Made sure it's FREE T3 and FREE T4; NOT T3 and T4 (total.)

Also, the thyroglobulin and thyroglobulin Ab; very important because it could detect cancer. Not fail proof but a good test nevertheless.

Do try another doctor and it does not have to be an endo. GP, Internist, Naturopathic.................


----------



## milojrt (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the info Andros!


----------

